# Shotgun reloading



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Doe's a person save any money reloading shotgun shells? :-?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, I run about $10 per box on reloading 3 1/2 inch steel, actually $9.36 just running it out on the reloading cost calculator for my 1 1/2 oz goose loads.

But, I don't count hulls as I have 3 to 4 thousand of them and I buy components in bulk cheap with a group of guys. 10,000 primers, 250 lbs of shot, 2500 wads, etc at a crack.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

yep - at least half.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

For me it started as a cost cutting thing. Today 45 years later it is more of a enjoyable relaxing hobby and the satisfaction of my reloads taking game. I am sure I save money still but never sat down and figured it out.

 Al


----------

